# Chateau des Singes, France - April 13



## tank2020 (Apr 5, 2013)

Took the family on a trip to paris for a couple of days and thought I would take the opportunity to pay this old place a visit. 

The chateau is worth a nose just for the staircase but there are some other treats to be found, I would imagine this place was quite stunning in its heyday.

I can't find much history on the place apart from the owner could not maintain the building and towards the end lived in one room with some portable heaters. There seems to be quite a close relationship between the property and race horses, the stables onsite being quite a nice explore themselves.

Curiously we found 2 dead barn owls in the buildings, I just hope these died from natural causes, but given the French taste for killing anything with wings I am not convinced. They are stunningly beautiful, such a shame. Also there seems to be some pilfering of the fixtures when comparing my pics to others, notably the door frames.

Thanks are due too the lovely chap that helped me track this place down. On with the pics.






































































































































Cheers t2020


----------



## MrDan (Apr 6, 2013)

I know when I see your name that I'm going to enjoy the report... And I did!
Very sad about the owls, and I learned that the French don't use qwerty keyboards.
You were absolutely right about that staircase, but still would have been a great explore without them.


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ahh Des Signes, remember my first visit with Mr UrbanX what fun we had getting into it trying to be stealthy, only to realise walking up the garden path works best and is far easier than 7ft brambles . Superb set Mr 2020


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 6, 2013)

We spent hours gardening that place!  

Fantastic shots dude! It's totally different every time I see it. 

Was really dissapointed last time I went, spent ages tidying the place up! Looks cracking in your shots tho!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice one Mark.... what's the story with that thing that looks like a mincing machine then? Shame about the owls...


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 6, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Nice one Mark.... what's the story with that thing that looks like a mincing machine then? Shame about the owls...



There is also a larger machine upstairs. I think they are for preping the oats for horses, or maybe preping the horses for the table


----------

